# Amplificador en workbench



## Nerd Undercover (Nov 25, 2005)

hola amigos, necesito ayuda.. no se q pasa con este circuito amplificador, puede ser q no me ande el workbench? es medio raro esto.. hace 5 horas q estoy probando y no lo puedo hacer amplificar :S
me dan una mano?


----------



## JR (Nov 28, 2005)

un buen cimulador q te recomiendo es el crocodile ltd, puedes bajarte un demo y probar lo malo es q no puedes guardar circuitos hechos. pero seguro lo lograras en el.


----------



## Piries (Nov 29, 2005)

Para mi, el mejor simulador que existe es el proteus, es muy completo y ademas tiene el chiringuito muy bien montado para los pic.


----------



## Twan (Dic 25, 2006)

Mira el workbench no está mal, trabjo hace bastante tiempo con el y no me ha dado ningún problema grave sólo que ocupa muchos recursos pero yo tengo el multisim 7 y tiene muchas mejoras básicas. Pero tu problema radica que el circuito. está mal hecho ya que tienes conectada la r1 y r2 en distintas patas del amplificador y el otro problema es que necesitas un amplificador que tenga alimentación, para ver la capacidad máxima de amplificación, recuerda que la amplificación es:

Vo=-(r2/r1)*Vi
ejemplo:[/img]


----------

